# Burnt on water spots on windscreen?



## canada16 (May 26, 2020)

Hey 
I have noticed this on my Audi and my partners Honda that when you clean the window with the spray and wipers that you can see what looks like burnt on water spots on the outside window. 

Has anyone seen this, must be common for it to be on my car and hers. 

Are they burnt on water spots or something else and how do I get rid of them by hand?

I have tried IPA and Steam but its still there. 

Thanks all


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Try Barkeepers Friend (powdered version). Available at Home Bargains etc.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

pxr5 said:


> Try Barkeepers Friend (powdered version). Available at Home Bargains etc.


What he said, don't use the "ready mixed" version, it's [email protected]


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Try claying the windscreen, or cleaning with 0000 grade wirewool (it doesn't scratch it at all).


----------



## canada16 (May 26, 2020)

This stuff? 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bar-Keepers-Friend-Cleanser-340/dp/B000QYLEBE/ref=sr_1_2?dchild=1&keywords=barkeepers+friend+powder&qid=1596558805&sr=8-2


----------



## BenNismo (Jul 11, 2020)

canada16 said:


> This stuff?
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bar-Keeper...arkeepers+friend+powder&qid=1596558805&sr=8-2


The powder version I've had came in a white plastic bottle, hopefully one of the other guys can clarify. It may just be a packaging change

This is the one I've used.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00BLKGJ2G/ref=psdcmw_405269031_t1_B000QYLEBE

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## canada16 (May 26, 2020)

BenNismo said:


> The powder version I've had came in a white plastic bottle, hopefully one of the other guys can clarify. It may just be a packaging change
> 
> This is the one I've used.
> 
> ...


Even cheaper, thanks will give it a go.


----------



## canada16 (May 26, 2020)

Whats the best way to apply it?
Wont use 0000 wire, will a non stick yellow scruby work, or microfibre cloth? 
Thanks again


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

canada16 said:


> Whats the best way to apply it?
> Wont use 0000 wire, will a non stick yellow scruby work, or microfibre cloth?
> Thanks again


I use the non scratch washing up scouring sponge (tend to be the white ones). Works well. :thumb:


----------



## BenNismo (Jul 11, 2020)

Just like andyblue with the sponge or an old wax applicator that's ready to throw out. As long as it doesn't seem to harsh it should be fine 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## canada16 (May 26, 2020)

Awsome got all that stuff 
Really bad when its raining, very hard to see.
What are these spots caused from, is it rain then sun baking the water on? 
Thanks so much


----------



## BenNismo (Jul 11, 2020)

From what i understand the spots are calcium thats left behind after the rain evaporates - i may be wrong but thats what I've been told before.

Good way to rectify is give it a proper deep clean with that bar keepers friend and then use a glass sealant that *should bead and sheet most of the rain off before it can evaporate 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

The above suggestions should sort it out but if you still have problems you might want to try a "full" decon, ie:
0000 wire wool - I use ONR as a lubricant but most others will do the job
Tar remover
Iron particle remover
Clay bar (you can go for a more aggressive bar than you would for paint)
Then clean with normal glass cleaner and seal to avoid it happening it again.

I know that sound a lot of work but it doesn't take too long


----------



## Alsone (May 19, 2010)

canada16 said:


> Awsome got all that stuff
> Really bad when its raining, very hard to see.
> What are these spots caused from, is it rain then sun baking the water on?
> Thanks so much


Usually from washing the car. Tap water contains minerals and if you allows the car to dry naturally rather than towelling it down, then the minerals crystalise out into the paintwork and glass and can become hard to remove on glass as they have a tendency to etch into it over time. Best solution is blade or wipe windows after washing or rinse the car down with demineralised water but that means buying an iron exchange resin set up - this is what the final rinse water setting is on commercial jet washes or what the window cleaner uses if using the long water fed detergentless poles for cleaning - demineralised water.


----------



## Triggauk (Feb 1, 2017)

Just compound your screen with machine Polisher.


----------



## canada16 (May 26, 2020)

Thanks all 
Whats the best way to apply the powder?
I have seen some put it with water in a small coke plastic bottle and mix, or just wet the window and pour a little over the window.


----------



## BenNismo (Jul 11, 2020)

Personally I mix it beforehand. Knowing my luck I'd empty the pot over the window by mistake 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## canada16 (May 26, 2020)

BenNismo said:


> Personally I mix it beforehand. Knowing my luck I'd empty the pot over the window by mistake
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


LOL I was thinking the same thing, just a lump of powder on my window

Thanks again


----------



## BenNismo (Jul 11, 2020)

canada16 said:


> LOL I was thinking the same thing, just a lump of powder on my window
> 
> Thanks again


Exactly, I can imagine it would set like concrete 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

These brown lines that keep bing mentioned are common. Anywhere where rubber passed over glass, these lives will be seen, mainly on windscreen and side windows, specially on the electrical operated ones. Its very fine dust and sand trapped on the wiper blades and gets worked on. The driver side and pass side windows this gets dragged under the seal and it builds up there. Introduce the calcium from water and that is what leaves the marks.

When wash/cleaning the car, be sure to clean the wiper blades. 
On the side windows, use a flat scraper with just a wet rag or old MF wrapped around it and clear that crud away. Only then clean the windows, or it will pick that gear up again.

As per earlier comments on BKF, it's a must have item IMHO. 
My person way is mix up a paste and make a small cotton rag puck 50-60mm. Dampen it and apply the paste and work a section. This way the cotton pad is a good flat abrasive pad, It will build a film on it so a spritz with water as you go, as it needs that to lubricate and stop the paste drying and away you go. This is why I dislike open sponge pads or those green abrasive pads.
You will see the contaminants very clearly on the cotton pad which will show the brown and tell you whats going on.
Do not go mad with BKF on one small area as it will mist the glass eventually with a cotton pad.
It will only take 15-20mins to do all windows. When finished, try and inspect when the Sun is shinning looking out, no other light can show how good and clean they are as good as the Sun.
Do this procedure twice a year and and they will be very easy to clean with any Glass cleaner. Have used many and there is no standout one to me, its the decon that does the most as always, upkeep is then the easy part.
Good luck :thumb:


----------

